# How to convert this older TV configuration to 2022



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

based on some tentative research, a newer flat screen has the analog to digital converter built in, so I should be able to just plug in the antenna, correct?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You did not mention recording so I will assume No recording.
New TV has built in digital. Connect antenna direct to coax input on TV
Connect VCR/DVD player to TV via AV cables. Switch TV "input", sometimes called "source", when wanting to view VCR.

If you want recording then you need to use a splitter to divide the antenna signal into the converter which goes into the VCR.DVD.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

That's great to know Joe, thank you very much. I was reading/researching that the newer TV's have the built in converters.

As for the DVD/VCR player, it's only needed to play tutorials, so no recordings...When I am out there next, I will take some pics and show the before and after...thanks again Joe !


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

Your new tv will have both a digital and an analog tuner built into it. If you need to also attach the vcr and/or dvd player to the same coaxial input as the antenna, in order to make them work on old channel 3 or whatever it is, you can do this. Just need a splitter.

Or, and probably a much better choice, is to connect the vcr and/or dvd player to the "RCA" audio/video jacks that your new tv should also have (as long as your vcr and/or dvd player also have this option).


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

AV jacks is the way to go unless the DVD has a HDMI. But it sounds like it is might be too old for that.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Joe & bfr, thank you. I believe the DVD id currently connected via the jacks like red, yellow & white cables, if I’m not mistaken


----------



## generic_1925 (12 mo ago)

OP, if your new TV does not have RCA jacks (red, white, yellow) you can get a simple RCA -> HDMI converter. On your aerial, you might consider a signal booster depending on your line length and distance to broadcast centers for best performance. If you want some fun reading on antennas, function and devices, take a look at dennysantennaservice.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thx Gen..I currently have a signal booster on existing converter box. It’s a Sm black device w a red light when it’s plugged in. I unplug all when I leave bc of lightening


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

The RG-58 is a 50-ohm coaxial cable for radio frequency signals, like from an antenna. *HDMI* is, for all intents and purposes, a digital data cable. RG-58 into the TV then HDMI from the TV (assuming it has a HDMI Output) to the device with a HDMI Input.

And be careful using amplifiers/boosters on newer TVs. Their receivers are often not as robust and strong signals can cause problems. I found that I actually get better reception from my flat-panel antenna without its included amplifier.


----------

